# Jack Rabbits?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive seen some here and there around Minot AFB, and Im feeling a desire to put some in my feezer. Where about can i find these mutants at. Ive found some good spots for cotton tails but want to bow or .22 hunt the big daddys. Are these suckers scarse around Minot?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Down here just south of you they are into breeding season. The males are as crazy as over hormoned teenagers. Just go out at sunrise when it is calm. When they really get going they will run all day. I nearly had one run into me sitting in full camo waiting for a picture of a woodchuck.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Well ill be out scouting for deer tommorow so ill bring my bow along and hopefully take a stab at some.


----------

